# "Here we go again"



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

That's exact what I heard when my wife saw me unloading the truck yesterday with an entire shop worth of Rod building equipment and supplies.

After a few hours on YouTube I started my first rod. All I can say is my wife is right again. This will be another one of those -ADDICTING hobbies.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Picture


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME! You're right about the notion that it can get addicting. But so rewarding and enjoyable. Let me know if you ever have any questions about it. I won't claim to be the best, but I've done a lot of research and trial/error with decorative wraps and guide selection/placement. 
Looks like some great work for your first attempt!
(By the way, I'm hoping to get out your way this evening and I'll bring some tackle for you)


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

What blank is that? CUI?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I couldn't tell you what model # blank but it's a Lamiglas. When I get home later I can tell you the model number.

The guy I bought everything from gave me 25 unwrapped Lamiglass rods and dozens of other rods.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I couldn't tell you what model # blank but it's a Lamiglas. When I get home later I can tell you the model number.
> 
> The guy I bought everything from gave me 25 unwrapped Lamiglass rods and dozens of other rods.


Oh nice. Im looking for another king/ cobia rod since mine broke the other day. If you are looking to get rid of any blanks that might fit that purpose, let me know.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

For the boat or pier. This one I'm currently wrapping is more of a Cobi rod. It has an extremely stout backbone to it. 

I'll take some pics and on you. I may have something you'd like.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Im looking for one for the pier. I have a little king rod so I guess a blank for cobia blank is good but I would like to have one for both. I can wrap it, just looking for a blank and grips. I have a set of fuji k guides and a reel seat that I salvaged from my broken 1088


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

dont be afraid to double wrap the guides on.Also try not to mix thread sizes as the thread lays funny over a different size thread.I use to underwrap the guide feet but found it just adds bulkiness to the guides so stopped doing it as its unnecessary.,.Just start the over wrap at the base of the guide feet and go up than back down and go out about a half inch further so the flex coats stacks to a nice transistion.If you need some help on the flex coating im off tuesday and wednesday and can give you some good pointers that will save you alot of headache.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome Tat. I appreciate the pointers and after countless hours of YouTube videos that's what I'm doing. My current build im doing the under wraps and 2 coats up flex coat. I


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

From what Ive always been told, do underwraps and decorative wraps with size A thread then do an overwrap in size D threads. The underwrap supposedly keeps the guide feet from scratching the blank.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> From what Ive always been told, do underwraps and decorative wraps with size A thread then do an overwrap in size D threads. The underwrap supposedly keeps the guide feet from scratching the blank.


dont much matter if its scratched under the wrap.But no it is completely irrelevent.the rod has a coating on it 10 times stronger than thread.A will lay better over A and D will lay better over D but wrapping D over A will get into all kinds of issues of laying right.I personally stopped underwraping under the feet and it makes a way cleaner look when you flex coat it.It doesnt look so bulked up over the feet.I usually bring the underwrap about an 1/8 of an inch past where the guide feet hit the blank.Also if you have to many layers of thread you will get air trapped and bubbles will pop up on you all thru the drying process.Its a PITA.Good luck on the new hobby
Also on them style reel seats i do an underwrap than flexcoat it.Let that dry than wrap the reel seat on and flex over the wrap.its going to be impossible to get epoxy over the threads that sit under that reel seat.


----------

